# Solved: System Restore error code: 0x800700005



## pikespeakbob (Jun 10, 2004)

System Restore doesn't seem to be working on my Alienware Aurora ALX, Win 7 64-bit desktop. Several times I have tried to restore from a different point and keep getting the same error message. I'm attaching a screen shot and my Hijackthis log file. Thanks in advance for any help.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:55:07 PM, on 3/19/2010
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.5.0.127\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\scheduler\STService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Toaster.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AlienwareAlienFXController.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Logitech Vid\Vid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTSched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD8\PDVD8Serv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared Files\brs.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Ctxfihlp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray10.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\CinePlayer\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TimounterMonitor.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CTXFISPI.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AlienFXHook32Mngr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\CPSHelpRunner10.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.5.0.127\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.5.0.127\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.4723.1820\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.5.0.127\coIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\Windows\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl8] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD8\PDVD8Serv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVD8LanguageShortcut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD8\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDRegion] c:\Program Files (x86)\Cyberlink\Shared Files\brs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechQuickCamRibbon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray10.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\CinePlayer\DMXLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrueImageMonitor.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcronisTimounterMonitor] C:\Program Files (x86)\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TimounterMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\scheduler\Launcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [STToasterLauncher] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\toasterLauncher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Logitech Vid] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Logitech Vid\vid.exe" -bootmode
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CreativeTaskScheduler] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTSched.exe" /logon
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CtxfiReg] CTXFIREG.exe /FAIL1 (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CtxfiReg] CTXFIREG.exe /FAIL1 (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\The Print Shop 23\Remind.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {2EDF75C0-5ABD-49f9-BAB6-220476A32034} (System Requirements Lab) - http://intel-drv-cdn.systemrequirementslab.com/multi/bin/sysreqlab_srlx.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - https://wimpro.cce.hp.com/ChatEntry/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {49312E18-AA92-4CC2-BB97-55DEA7BCADD6} (WMI Class) - https://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysProExe.CAB
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} (GMNRev Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O16 - DPF: {C1F8FC10-E5DB-4112-9DBF-6C3FF728D4E3} (DellSystemLite.Scanner) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/DellSystemLite.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/su2/ocx/15111/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: printee - {E55E1F27-0001-11DA-9914-0012F05EB2F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\irido\Printee for IE\Bin\Printee.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea RT Filters Service (AERTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Alienware Fusion Service (AlienFusionService) - Alienware - C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AlienFusionService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative ALchemy AL6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\AL6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Media Toolbox 6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\MT6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Service (CTAudSvcService) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: Portrait Displays Display Tune Service (DTSRVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Portrait Displays\Shared\DTSRVC.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit Update Service (IntuitUpdateService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service\IntuitUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcS64) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.5.0.127\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Performance Service (nTuneService) - NVIDIA - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: O&O DiskImage - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Laplink\Laplink DiskImage\oodiag.exe
O23 - Service: PDFProFiltSrvPP - Nuance Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Nuance\PaperPort\PDFProFiltSrvPP.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUPnPRenderer10.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUpnpService10.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 10 (RoxLiveShare10) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare10.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB10.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 10 (RoxWatch10) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch10.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SessionLauncher - Unknown owner - C:\Users\Robert\AppData\Local\Temp\DX9\SessionLauncher.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SoftThinks Agent Service (SftService) - SoftThinks - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\sftservice.EXE
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SureThing Labelflash service - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility (XTUService) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel\Intel Extreme Tuning Utility\PerfTuneService.exe

--
End of file - 16632 bytes


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

File Backup fails with the following error:

Access is denied. (0x80070005)

This error occurs because the recovery partition is enabled for File Backup or System Restore and is almost full. To work around this, do not select D:\ as a backup source. Also, go to System Protection in Control Panel and make sure that D:\ is not enabled for restore points.

http://blogs.technet.com/filecab/pa...-restore-and-complete-pc-backup-problems.aspx

.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi pikespeakbob,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

Norton products contain a feature called Norton Product Protection that needs to be temporarily disabled before carrying out a restore. Please follow the instructions in the following document to resolve.

Complete a System restore with Norton Internet Security 2010 installed

Let me know if this helps.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## pikespeakbob (Jun 10, 2004)

Michael York said:


> Hi pikespeakbob,
> 
> This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, that did the trick, no more error messages.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi pikespeakbob,

Thank you for the update and I'm glad to hear that you were successful in restoring your computer.

Thanks,
Mike.



pikespeakbob said:


> Thanks Mike, that did the trick, no more error messages.


----------

